
Motorola signals intent to begin patent action against other Android licensees - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/11/motorola_signals_intent_to_begin_patent_action_against_other_android_licensees.html
======
thorwawy99
wouldn't this be cliche biting the hand that feeds? Seems to me motorola owes
some of its recent success (or just the fact its remained in business, and not
become another nokia) to its android devices? does google not have any
recourse if moto decides to pull this crap? i guess worse thing google could
do is leave motorola with the open source bits, and not provide any
support/co-branding or whatever goes along with the current arrangement.

------
fpgeek
I have a hunch this is Motorola saying: "Hey Google! Nice shiny patents over
here! Shame if you didn't buy them...". Given their existing Android bet, they
don't have an incentive to hit the Android ecosystem with a new front in the
patent war.

------
2AM
Motorola said they may go offensive against Android competitors, not other
Android licensees; remember, it's appleinsider who's reporting.

